

Dow Drops Below 7,000 for the First Time Since ’97  - thepanister
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/03/business/worldbusiness/03markets.html?hp

======
tjic
This is important, but more shocking is the fact that we've lost almost 20% of
the DJIA since the first of the year.

Without getting too partisan, I think that the theory that "we spent too much
money on crap and got into this mess; let's raise taxes and spend even more
money on crap to get us out" is not the best game plan I've ever heard.

